# Darn it! Precocious udder...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

About a week or so ago, I noticed that one of my yearling does was looking a little "pouchy" in her udder area...so I've been checking her and sure enough...it's doubled in size and each side nearly fills my hand now! It's not hard or warm and she has no fever so I'm sure it's not dry mastitis...

Oh, and there's no possiblity she could be bred...so I can definitely rule that out. 

This bugs me because now she'll probably freshen with a lop-sided udder... :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that....I've never dealt with "P. U" but I wouldn't think it could mean she'd freshen lopsided :shrug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

liz said:


> Sorry to hear that....I've never dealt with "P. U" but I wouldn't think it could mean she'd freshen lopsided :shrug:


Yeah I know, I wouldn't have thought either...but every doe I've ever had that developed a precocious udder ended up with an uneven udder when they freshened...not sure why that is...but it seems to be the case most of the time, unfortunately.

It's not the end of the world or anything...I wasn't planning on showing her...and even if she does end up with an lop-sided udder, it will even out eventually...it's just kind of annoying... :sigh:

I'm just hoping it doesn't get really big...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a bummer....but.....I'm glad ...it wasn't mastitis...... :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I know the conventional wisdom is to leave p.u alone, but I am thinking if you have a problem with them developing lopsided udders, I would try milking her regularly along with your other milkers until she freshens. If done correctly with proper hygiene (udder wipes, teat dips, clean pens and bedding etc) I see no reason why she would be at greater risk of mastitis etc. and no reason why milking the p.u would be detrimental to her ...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

keren said:


> I know the conventional wisdom is to leave p.u alone, but I am thinking if you have a problem with them developing lopsided udders, I would try milking her regularly along with your other milkers until she freshens. If done correctly with proper hygiene (udder wipes, teat dips, clean pens and bedding etc) I see no reason why she would be at greater risk of mastitis etc. and no reason why milking the p.u would be detrimental to her ...


Yeah, I'll have to see how much larger it gets...I have never milked a p.u. before, but I am sure you are right...if all the normal precautions were taken she shouldn't be any more likely to have problems than any other milking doe.


----------

